#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  belangrijke bericht voor mensen met goede hart!!!

## Aziz1385

Beste lezers Asalam u Alykum.

ik heb sinds kort schuldsanering aangevraagd die nog in behandeling is en daar door kan ik ook niet werken!!
ik heb vrouw en een kind en ik heb wat geld nodig! is er iemand die mij even aan een goede type kan helpen? of wat handel voor mij hebt of adres van iemand kan geven waar ik die spul kan halen!!!!
sorry broeders en zusters ik smeek jullie niet maar ik vraag jullie om hulp en goede type!

GRAAG PRIV REACTIES!!!!

ALYKUN ASALAM

----------

